# Treiber CP5613 WinXP Pro



## S7T-User (8 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend Treiber für die Schnittstellenkarte CP5613 für Windows XP Pro.

Bitte um schnelle Antwort, entweder wer sie mir per mail an: tommiq@web.de senden kann, oder nen Link hat.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## seeba (8 März 2006)

S7T-User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauche dringend Treiber für die Schnittstellenkarte CP5613 für Windows XP Pro.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich hab sie drauf und hab folgende Software installiert:
STEP7 Prof. 2004 + SR4
WinCC flex 2005 Adv. mit SIMATIC NET PC Edition 2005

Bei mir sind sie unter PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen verfügbar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2006)

S7T-User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich brauche dringend Treiber für die Schnittstellenkarte CP5613 für Windows XP Pro.



Hallo,

wie Seeba schon geschrieben hat bringt die die Siemens-Software
die Treiber mit.

Für welche Software wollen Sie den die Treiber haben? 
Ist diese Software für XP Pro freigegeben?

Weiter ist es auch fraglich, ob es lizenztechnisch erlaubt 
ist, den die Treibersoftware einfach so weiterzugeben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

